# VW/Euro stickers..



## STi 2 GTI (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a bunch of JDM sticker sites I had for my STI.. But I am unable to find any good sticker sites for my GTI and VW/Euro aimed stickers...
Anyone got any good sites?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: VW/Euro stickers.. (STi 2 GTI)*

http://www.volkswagenstickers....cat=7


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

*FV-QR*

http://www.ihatestickers.com
http://www.empiregfx.com


----------

